# Bucket needed but no model number



## Kelly Evarts (Jun 3, 2020)

I have recently bought a tractor with a Kubota backhoe attachment but could not find a model number that needs the bucket replaced looks like in too bad of shape to be repaired. Can anyone help determining the model or what replacement bucket I can use. I have attached a picture of the bucket


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What tractor or backhoe model do you have? 
You may need to take a few measurements and scour the internet to find a unit that is suitable.


----------



## Kelly Evarts (Jun 3, 2020)

It is a case 646 tractor the backhoe attachment is a Kubota but the model number is missing.


----------



## Kelly Evarts (Jun 3, 2020)

I think it is a Kubota 619 or 629 which looks like it was made by Brantly


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.tractorjoe.com/manuals/...tractor-operator-manual?page=19#manual_551_19
Could be this one? Bucket model number ay help with the search.
8" 13" and 16".


----------

